# Santa Barbara International Orchid Show



## hchan (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone planning on going this year? It's coming up later this month. http://www.sborchidshow.com/


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 5, 2012)

Sure wish it was closer to me. Not only do they have Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology Ltd. P.R. China but they have Tokyo Nursery as well. Tell me that some of our members are going.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 8, 2012)

Just a note to anyone that wants Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology of China to send you flasks or plants from the show. I just got in touch with Wenqing in China as there site is now back up. They have the same list of flasks and plants available that they had at the D.C. Paph forum a couple of weeks ago. You can check out
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23432&page=3 
as Ray had gotten us all of the information. They would need to know as soon as possible to make this happen but would be happy to. I can vouch for the large size of plants in flask although my count was more around 15 not 20 to 25 plants.


----------



## hchan (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll be going I think, probably on Saturday. I wish I could go for some flasks... but not really practical for me unfortunately


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Hubert

Ask anyone of this forum and they will tell you I'm not too good with flasks myself. I do however know that their plants are large in flask and lets just take the hangianum flask as as example. One mature plant cost $150 a flask of 15 or so strong seedling cost $150. If you grow up more than a couple of them you did well. I was also thinking of possible offering members here a mixed compot of seedling in a few months. Don't know of there would be any interest or not. 

Please check out Tokyo Nursery and report to us. They should have some great roths. and well as other plants. I don't know what prices, that might charge, but it would be the first place I'd be heading. 

How far do you live from the event?


----------



## cattmad (Mar 10, 2012)

Hubert I have to agree with Bob here, I can vouch that the Tokyo Orchid Nursery has the highest quality flasks I have seen, and you get 30 plants per flask, but they are expensive.

I find most of their stuff is ready for tube straight out of flask.


----------



## keithrs (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll be there Fri...... I'll also have to hit up SBOE too.


----------



## hchan (Mar 12, 2012)

I live in the LA area, so I'm about an hour and a half away. Flasks are difficult for me because of lack of space and also because I tend to move countries regularly; so I'd never get to see them grow up and bloom...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 14, 2012)

So, what the heck, is Hubert the only one going to this event. I'd give my eye teeth to go this year. Come on, who's going? It's only 2 days away. I want to live vicariously threw our members who are fortunate enough to go and see both Tokyo Nursery and Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology. I'd be there with bells on if I could.


----------



## hchan (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like Keith will be there on Friday, so we will miss each other... No Neofinetia extravaganza this year though, unlike last year's special Neo show and judging.



keithrs said:


> I'll be there Fri...... I'll also have to hit up SBOE too.



Don't forget Cal-Orchid who is just across the road from them  I don't think I've posted this photo before, I'm pretty sure it's Cal-Orchid...


----------



## keithrs (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes sure... I have been there twice! I have received a few plants from them that I was not impressed with for the price. I'm still going to stop in.


----------



## keithrs (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow... What a great show!!!! I didn't get any pics tho.


----------



## Scott Ware (Mar 18, 2012)

keithrs said:


> Wow... What a great show!!!! I didn't get any pics tho.



How many Volkswagens did you count? I think there were three, but I got thrown out by the orchid police before I could finish seeing the exhibits because I had illegally brought my purchased plants into the exhibit area.


----------



## bullsie (Mar 18, 2012)

Scott Ware said:


> I got thrown out by the orchid police before I could finish seeing the exhibits because I had illegally brought my purchased plants into the exhibit area.



Ah OH! Big NO NO!oke: I believe they have some sort of orchid 'hotel' there for leaving your purchases at, but I don't know what that arrangement is like. I'm still in the 'wish I was there' mode.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 18, 2012)

Scott Ware said:


> ...but I got thrown out by the orchid police before I could finish seeing the exhibits because I had illegally brought my purchased plants into the exhibit area.



really?
we don't do that out here....


----------



## keithrs (Mar 18, 2012)

Scott Ware said:


> How many Volkswagens did you count? I think there were three, but I got thrown out by the orchid police before I could finish seeing the exhibits because I had illegally brought my purchased plants into the exhibit area.



I'm surprised you got that far!!!! I only remember two but I was too psyched out. 

What displays did you like? There where three that jumped out at me.... Andy's, SBOE display of speciosums and the interactive display with the paphs.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2012)

Scott Ware said:


> How many Volkswagens did you count? I think there were three, but I got thrown out by the orchid police before I could finish seeing the exhibits because I had illegally brought my purchased plants into the exhibit area.



:crazy:


----------



## hchan (Mar 18, 2012)

I have photos, will post soon!

I actually did that, but they caught me at the entrance and I took my plants to the hotel


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2012)

keithrs said:


> Wow... What a great show!!!! I didn't get any pics tho.



Thanks! 



hchan said:


> I have photos, will post soon!



Saved! Thanks!


----------



## keithrs (Mar 19, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Thanks!



Any time my friend!!!!oke:


----------



## hchan (Mar 19, 2012)

These aren't the best photos, but here you go!!


----------



## hchan (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. that display of Aussie dendrobiums is impressive! also, looks like Hengduan Mt. has hangianum!!!


----------



## hchan (Mar 19, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. that display of Aussie dendrobiums is impressive!



And also very smelly LOL I'm not a big fan of their scent... That was actually just one section of it, there were a lot more than that!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh well, sometimes less is more!!!


----------



## hchan (Mar 19, 2012)

Didn't think I'd post my photos, wishing I had taken my proper camera now and not just my iPhone


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2012)

No, they're 10,000% better than none!!!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice roths.. What are the flasks that TON brought with them?


----------



## keithrs (Mar 19, 2012)

I got some photo on my iPhone too.... I guess I'll have to share after all!!!


----------



## mormodes (Mar 19, 2012)

I understand The Huntington's display had an iPad with videos of each flower in their display so you could see them from all angles.


----------



## hchan (Mar 19, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Nice roths.. What are the flasks that TON brought with them?



Sorry I didn't take any photos of the flask labels of either the TON or Hengduan flasks and can't remember the species/grexes. I definitely remember seeing some Paph bellatulum flasks but they both had a variety of stuff... Keith, do you remember the flasks?



keithrs said:


> I got some photo on my iPhone too.... I guess I'll have to share after all!!!



Yes, do share, they can't be worse than my iPhone ones 



mormodes said:


> I understand The Huntington's display had an iPad with videos of each flower in their display so you could see them from all angles.



They had interactive images of their top plants/flowers on the iPads, but not for each flower in their display (they had quite a few on display). They were images that you could spin around, similar to the 360 degree images that Matthew Gore used to do (I think they're still posted here on the forum somewhere).


----------



## keithrs (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## keithrs (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## keithrs (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## hchan (Mar 19, 2012)

Haha great minds think alike, I do the same thing also: take a picture of the flower, followed by a picture of the label


----------



## keithrs (Mar 19, 2012)

hchan said:


> Sorry I didn't take any photos of the flask labels of either the TON or Hengduan flasks and can't remember the species/grexes. I definitely remember seeing some Paph bellatulum flasks but they both had a variety of stuff... Keith, do you remember the flasks?



There where about 25 flasks for sale when I was there early Fri. I didn't check the names on the tops tho... I had decide to past intel I get a greenhouse build.
I did buy a micranthum seedling for Hengduan that is in very good condition! I got about 25 other plants for var. vendors and from SBOE. Mostly stuff I can grow outdoors here.


----------



## keithrs (Mar 19, 2012)

My other half has some pics on her phone too.... She's work while I get to set home because of the rain and repot/pot my new ones.


----------



## keithrs (Mar 19, 2012)

hchan said:


> Haha great minds think alike, I do the same thing also: take a picture of the flower, followed by a picture of the label



Never know... You may need those names one day..... Saved me a few time while visiting Andys green house!!!!


----------



## hchan (Mar 19, 2012)

keithrs said:


> There where about 25 flasks for sale when I was there early Fri. I didn't check the names on the tops tho... I had decide to past intel I get a greenhouse build.
> I did buy a micranthum seedling for Hengduan that is in very good condition! I got about 25 other plants for var. vendors and from SBOE. Mostly stuff I can grow outdoors here.



I showed a bit more restraint than you did  I only bought three plants: Paph Montagnard (callosum x sukhakulii), Den spectabile 'Draco' x self and a NOID Phal.

Yeah TON & Hengduan both had some nice stuff. TON in particular had some nice brachies...

BTW, thanks for your photos, good to see that you had problems focusing on the Shin-Yi Dragon too! :evil:


----------



## keithrs (Mar 19, 2012)

TON had some very expensive plants for sale.

iPhone is not the greatest at focusing where you want it too..... I wish you could turn the auto focus off some times!!!!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks guys for the photos. I was foolish in not asking someone to give me a call and possible pick me up some plants or a flask from TON. There flasks look very full and seems to have hugh seedlings in them. Thanks again for the photos.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome!

Thanks for the tour!


----------

